# Exercise Equipment in the 1940s



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2016)

I remember seeing Vic Tanny ads on TV, maybe as early as the 50s.  Basically the one with the thick vibrating belt that could be positioned on your stomach or rear.


----------



## Carla (Nov 30, 2016)

Various forms of torture that probably didn't do a thing. I remember those belts--my girlfriend's mother used one of them. They were quite popular in the 60's, then there were reports of people shaking their retinas loose, remember that? I wonder if there was ever any proof that any of it worked? The bikes worked, but that requires a person to actually move. None of those girls in the clip looked like they had a weight problem either!


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2016)

The first health club I ever joined actually had one of those roller thingies that is shown in the picture above.  You could sit on it....it felt rather good.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 30, 2016)

Jack LeLanne - What a guy!


----------

